# Transmission Fluid Checking - 2005 Frontier



## Beckman (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey guys,

For the life of me, I can't find the dip stick to check my Auto transmission fluid.

Can someone point me to this hidden gem?

Thanks, Beck


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Were you ever able to find one?

My wife's '00 Grand Am doesn't have one. After looking for about 10 minutes, I checked the owner's manual and it stated that (paraphrasing) 'I didn't need a dipstick because the fluid level shouldn't change unless there was a problem' -- :wtf:


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If you have the V6 it's on the back left side with a bolt in it to prevent blow out. I honestly don't know where the 4cylinder is cause I've only seen a very few and only for oil.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

'05 VQ40 V6, passenger side towards windshield, flat-top yellow plug with a bolt to secure it. Z


----------

